# SEMA 2014 Photos from Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

That's it. Anyone else have SEMA photos to share please post them.


----------



## stangalang

I spy with my little eye, meguires m305!! Anyone have info?


----------



## Steampunk

stangalang said:


> I spy with my little eye, meguires m305!! Anyone have info?


Try this: http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/meguiars-ultra-finishing-durable-glaze-m305-more-new-meguiars-products-sema-show-2014/. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## torkertony

Looks epic. Some amazing motors there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## Starbuck88

Wow....

The GTR near the top looks mean as and that silver BMW with those mental arches...amazing. Plus you might think I'm weird but the GM Futureliners to me are such brilliant pieces of work...you don't have any more pictures of that do you? They are the quintessential view of the future from the 50s...like the jetsons etc...

USA really love modding their cars, it's amazing!

I will have to get myself there one year...


----------



## steve from wath

ive posted over 200 of my choice pics on facebook, just too many to load on here

your more than welcome to have alook

, my name steve kelly (steve from wath)

think this link might work

enjoy

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005010301464


----------



## Migliore

Great shots, Phil. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buckweed

Thanks for sharing Steve cracking pics .... What on earth were those wheels on the White car behind the baby blue Lambo ! Looked crazy :doublesho


----------



## Buckweed

Interested to know what's the cost of a ticket to get to a big event like Sema ?


----------



## Starbuck88

Buckweed said:


> Interested to know what's the cost of a ticket to get to a big event like Sema ?


If you're not in the automotive industry you won't even be allowed in as it's a trade only event. 

ref cost, no idea, I don't think it's much but in the US I think they pay to have a sema business licence at 350 dollars a year or something,


----------



## Buckweed

Thanks for that asonda ....any shows that are this side of the pond simular to sema ?


----------



## CTR247

Thanks for sharing , some amazing motors. Love the Rauh Welt 993 WB


----------



## DubImage

Would love to go to this! Good pics


----------



## DodgeMaster92

Amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burt_100

Anyone know where I cud get the tiny polisher heads like on the flex in the pics?


----------

